# Sexing black beauty stick insects



## spider_duck (Feb 25, 2008)

The majority of my nymphs are now around 1 1/2 - 2 inches, with a few of them being significantly smaller. 

Is there a way of sexing them before they reach adulthood?

Basically Im looking to sell most of them, and when I bought my adults I was advised to keep them at a 1.1 ratio, and dont want to sell somebody nymphs and have them end up with say, 2 males and a female lol.

Thanks


----------



## iiisecondcreep (Oct 29, 2007)

The males are considerably smaller and on the underside at the end of their tail there is a pronounced lump.
Mine are sub adult and I was able to sex them this way. probably possibly when they are a bit smaller as well. I have 1.7, he is going to be a busy boy!


----------



## spider_duck (Feb 25, 2008)

Ooo goodoh! Im thinking of selling all my nymphs/giving them to the school and buying adults again-Im too impatient! :lol2:


----------

